# Questioning shutter count



## Warhorse (Jun 4, 2021)

I originally posted this question in my ongoing thread about my new refurbished D500. I've been very happy with it while learning the new controls and such, so I decided to check the shutter count, I was shocked to find it well past 680,000! Verified by two different shutter count sites.

This is one pic of my backyard patio paver job so far, can anyone else check this shutter count for me, or explain how this could be so high, camera looks to be in brand new condition, thanks.

688116, to be exact!


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 4, 2021)

I talked to Nikon USA about this, they basically said that there was nothing they would do about it so long as all is working well...which it is.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 5, 2021)

factory refurbished? or just given a hand wipe by a ebay vendor?


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 5, 2021)

I bought it from Nikon as refurbished.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 5, 2021)

For a camera like that, I'm not surprised. It was probably always on a gimbal head shooting in C mode for birds in flight. If it works well, enjoy it.


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 5, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> For a camera like that, I'm not surprised. It was probably always on a gimbal head shooting in C mode for birds in flight. If it works well, enjoy it.


I would imagine your correct sir. I wonder what the average shutter life on a D500 is, and what the cost of a new shutter would be, installed. Obviously, I'm going to use this camera.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 5, 2021)

well i have always read they estimate a 150,000 expected shutter count on digital cameras. perhaps live view upped it alot?

Also read that they would replace shutters over a certain shot count


----------



## WayneF (Jul 1, 2021)

Warhorse said:


> This is one pic of my backyard patio paver job so far, can anyone else check this shutter count for me, or explain how this could be so high, camera looks to be in brand new condition, thanks.



Cannot check the shutter count in your image.  It is not the original image file from the camera,  and is only 2 MB.  Your photo editor that saved this edited file eliminated all useful Exif information.  But the Exif in your original camera image file (or another one) should have shutter count in it.


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 6, 2021)

Ok I use canon so I don’t know if it’s the same for you
However
If I take a sd card from my old canon with ..Eg a 30k shutter count and don’t format it before I put that card in my newer canon  say Eg 3k shutter count
The newer canon will reset the shutter count to that of the sd card


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jul 6, 2021)

how


Original katomi said:


> Ok I use canon so I don’t know if it’s the same for you
> However
> If I take a sd card from my old canon with ..Eg a 30k shutter count and don’t format it before I put that card in my newer canon  say Eg 3k shutter count
> The newer canon will reset the shutter count to that of the sd card


 many canon cameras have you tried that trick on? Would love to know if it actually worked


----------



## Braineack (Jul 7, 2021)

your jpg was saved with most the metadata removed, so I would trust the image number with a grain of salt.


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 7, 2021)

I was using a brand new, freshly formatted in camera card, when I got these shutter counts.


----------



## VincentK (Aug 20, 2021)

Wow, that's bad luck. They should give you your money back. Clearly this isn't a refurbished camera. They have used it for some heavy systematic work and before it blows up they sold it.
Didn't know this kind of scam could happen. Will think twice before buying refurbished.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 20, 2021)

-


Every NEF file gets a sequential serial number from the camera and
— if it was not tempered with — may be read in Preview on a Mac.


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 21, 2021)

VincentK said:


> Wow, that's bad luck. They should give you your money back. Clearly this isn't a refurbished camera. They have used it for some heavy systematic work and before it blows up they sold it.
> Didn't know this kind of scam could happen. Will think twice before buying refurbished.


When I called Nikon on it they said it was not a new camera, therefore it has a 90 day warranty. They further assured me that it was inspected, and meets all specifications of a D500 mechanically, as well as electronically, parts may have, or may not have been replaced to achieve that goal. It does indeed work splendidly well, everything functions as it should, and it takes great pictures. Time will tell, but I will continue to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 21, 2021)

I wouldn't worry to much about it. The shutter life expectancy numbers are really not that useful. They are only a very rough estimate of the *MINIMUM* expected number of shutter actuations not the maximum.

As for the general digital cameras get X # of shutter count. Read up a little more. Every single model of camera has it's own number, some like the D500 will be in the hundreds of thousands because it is expected to be used with a higher frame rate than say a D5000 series.

Every one of my cameras have been over their shutter count for years. I blew past the 7Dmk2 shutter count in the first year of owning it. Am I worried? No. It's what this camera was designed for. If it were my old T5I with the better side of a million shutter actuations then yes it would be on my mind.

Refurbished does not equate to replace everything to make it new. Not in any industry. It literally means "Do the least amount to the product to make it function and get it out the door." The only thing factory refurbishing really accomplishes is parting you with a bit more money than if bought second hand.

Now with your shutter count on a D500 would I be worried. Not at all if it functions well. That is a beast of a camera.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Aug 21, 2021)

zombiesniper said:


> I wouldn't worry to much about it. The shutter life expectancy numbers are really not that useful. They are only a very rough estimate of the *MINIMUM* expected number of shutter actuations not the maximum.
> 
> As for the general digital cameras get X # of shutter count. Read up a little more. Every single model of camera has it's own number, some like the D500 will be in the hundreds of thousands because it is expected to be used with a higher frame rate than say a D5000 series.
> 
> ...


But with buying refurbished from the factory, they did MORE then what 99% of all ebay and "camera store" people do when they claim to sell a refurbished camera.


----------



## Rickbb (Aug 21, 2021)

Refurbished does not mean remanufactured with all new parts. 

They only replace what is broken or worn to the point of failure. If the shutter was working fine when inspected, they left it as is.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 21, 2021)

Speaking of shutter count, I've wondered how the different manfacturers handle elctronic shutter on mirrorless as there are no moving parts.  To me, these should not be counted against the total.

680,000?  Talk about spray and pray.  I can't imagine reviewing that many shots.

I suspect you'll be fine and get plenty of use out of it for years to come.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 21, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> Refurbished does not mean remanufactured with all new parts.


Indeed.  In aviation this is defined by regulation.  Generally we overall engines every 2000 hours.  But, by law, the engine retains it original logbook and time.  The factory can perform what is referred to a zero-time meaning the engine is effectively remanufactured to factory specs.  It is given a new logbook and the clock starts at 0.  The latter is much more expensive.


----------

